# F/S Mobile Phones,Laptops,Games,Ipods,And Many More



## Sallyb36

This is an advertisement in the English Only forum!!  The username is Michael123


----------



## Nunty

I reported using the red triangle at the top right of the post, but it might take a little while for a mod to get to it.


----------



## Sallyb36

Thanks, I finally found that and did it too!!!


----------



## danielfranco

So, erm, good prices on any of that?

Sorry, sorry!!!
It's always distressing to me when we get posts and posters like that, but in the few months I've been part of this community I have hardly seen any of those scams/business propositions.
The mod team is usually on top of that right away.
Thanks for reporting the dude, and helping to keep these forums in shape!


----------



## Sallyb36

I've never seen it before on here!  I'm quite surprised to see it now!


----------



## Nunty

This is the first ad I've seen, but I'm a relative newbie. I was honored to receive a "Nigerian sting" PM, though.

Eek! Gasp! This is chat! 

I shall make myself scarce.


----------



## danielfranco

Sometimes there are PM's soliciting your business, or sometimes some of the signatures have URL's that take you to strange trips through cyberspace!
But those are reported fairly soon and the mods are usually on the ball, so those things get "put to sleep" pretty quickly.


----------



## Jana337

Promotional posts are commonplace but we are quite proud that you hardly notice.  

Please do not wait for moderators of the forum where you see them. They may not be online. Use report-a-post to call any moderator who is online. 

Jana


----------

